# "Moments" for violin and pinao finally complete!



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

I finished my complete set of moments for violin and piano. You can find it on my website here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/violinandpiano.htm

The only piece that is played life is the first one, the other 5 are unfortunately computer based, but I believe still reasonable ok to listen to and get an impression of the pieces.

Greetings!

André


----------



## Bach

You seem to be a fairly decent composer, but you should try something with more harmonic interest - try to avoid the watered-down Brahms effect.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks!

I didn't really try to imitate a composer but wrote the music I feel good by. Of course, because it's romantic, it will sound like one of the romantic composers of the past but that was not what I was going for. My next piece will sound more modern.. or not... no idea!

André


----------



## Bach

Try something really dissonant.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Did it in the past, while I studied music. I'm not really sure what's the point of doing this. It's never really enjoyable to listen to. Ofcourse it's an interessting thing to do, but more for students or people who want to be modern. I don't know anyone who however would enjoy it and shouldn't music in the first place be enjoyable?

André


----------



## Bach

I adore dissonant music on the cutting edge of development - interesting harmonies and complex rhythms really challenge the mind. I disagree that music you should aim for accessibility or wide enjoyability at the expense of artistic expression. Music is an art form of passion and has the potential to be intensely powerful (as I'm sure you're fully aware) - commercial and popular music should aim to be 'enjoyable' and money making but art music should aim to be expressive, innovative, daring and sublime: slicing deep into the humanity and touching the soul. 

Beauty is terror. Whatever we call beautiful, we quiver before it. And what could be more terrifying and beautiful than to lose control completely? To throw off the chains of being for an instant, to shatter the accident of our mortal selves? To be absolutely free!

Beauty is terror. Beauty is freedom. Beauty is modernism.


----------



## troyemcm

Andre-

I listened to the first three and enjoyed them very much. I'll be back later to hear the rest. 

Thanks,
Troy


----------

